# oil in my gas in my Mazda rx8



## dougn1lqs (Sep 17, 2009)

I own 2005 mazda RX8 with the renisis rotory engine.anyone have any thoughts ,knowledge,experience with these engines.I have just over 20k on the engine, the car has great handling the car can be shifted at 9000rpm .downside is low torque 159ft lbs. and gas mileage 18-23mpg. planning a east coast to west coast road trip. Iam wondering f adding a oil additive to the gas might help the life of the engine.


----------



## Biker Dude (Sep 17, 2009)

I don't know about the renesis engine but a lot of RX-7 guys mix 2 stroke oil in their gas because it lubes the apex seals better than the factory oil metering pump does. These guys say it actually improves power if you mix 2 stroke oil in the gas for your RX8.

click here, read up


----------



## dougn1lqs (Sep 17, 2009)

thanks i didnt see mix o gas to oil additive .,was that 10oz of oil to 6gal gas.so 20oz oil to a 12 gal tank ful. I would be real concerned about the fouling plugs .since iam planning a 2750 mile trip in the near future Id like to get the right proportions before then.


----------



## mini14 (Oct 4, 2009)

be prepared to buy a new cat and Oh2 sensors.


----------

